# Specialist Doctor test results go directly to family Doctor?



## Calimero41 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi guys, 

A quick question, 

I have recently moved to cologne and registered within a local public health insurance and with a local family doctor. I have received überweisung from my family doctor to have some test at the local Urologist clinic, which I did last week. My question is whether the results go directly to my family doctor or should I bring the test results paper with me for the next visit at his office? 

Many thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Ask the urologist.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure how it goes in Germany these days, but generally if they send the results directly to a doctor, it's the doctor who ordered up the test. Safest thing, though, would be to bring your copy of the test results with you to discuss with the doctor. I know when I've done that (here in France) the doctor often appreciates not having to dig their copy of the results out of their files (physical or online).


----------

